# Coral / Reef Decor FS as well as more



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

A friend of mine recently bought a used 180gal, and it came with some saltwater equipment/decor. He's planning on doing freshwater though, so the decor and equipment is for sale.

There are several pieces of coral decoration (I guess that's what you call it). Several pieces are pretty tall, in the 16-20 inch range. All are made from a hard, non-flexible material. Several pieces are shaped like stalagmites (inverted cone shaped), another large piece is shaped like a 1/2 bowl, and another is tall, blueish with 'folds'. Kinda hard to explain, but I'll have pics soon. These things are fairly heavy, I don't think shipping will really be feasible.

There are also 2 protein skimmers with tubing, I don't know the brand or functionality (or not) of them.

I'm going back over to his place this weekend, so I'll have pictures/more details soon. I'm just curious if there's any interest in this stuff. I'm located just outside of Columbus, near Groveport. Pricing will be very reasonable, just make an offer.

Not quite this, but similar:








and 









most items on This Page are still for sale as well.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Now with Pics*

I misspoke in the previous post, there's only one protein skimmer.
But, I now have pictures:

About 150lbs of crushed coral




Decor






Protein Skimmer




Everything is make-an-offer pricing.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

If you don't have any luck here you might want to try Cincinnati Reefkeepers Society they are a saltwater only site.

HTH


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------

